# Simulando la sirena de policia (LM555)



## ciri (Oct 27, 2007)

Ajunto un pequeño trabajo que realice hace un tiempo


Algunos usuarios del foro me lo estuvieron preguntando y pidiendo, en vez de mandárselo a ellos directo, lo dejo acá en un tema para que todos los puedan ver!.

Son dos circuitos uno que simula la luz de la sirena de policía, permitiendo variar la frecuencia a gusto de cada uno y el otro simula el sonido de la misma.

Armando y combinando ambos circuitos se puede lograr algo muy completo!:



Cualquier pregunta, estoy al tanto!:


----------



## NostromO (Nov 15, 2007)

hola ciri

gracias por publicar estos experimentos. He hecho el montaje en el protoboard de la sirena de policia, al conectar una bateria cuadrada de 9v suena un pitido muy fuerte con o sin presionar el switch, sabes que esta pasando?

un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 15, 2007)

debe estar algo mal conectado, la verdad que la arme y funciono de una  saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

tal como dice anthony123, cuando los armé. funcionaban perfectos.

Muchas veces en el proto. suelen quedar algunos mal contactos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Exacto ciri, resulta que si no es el protoque falla (de los chinos) es los cables que empleamos para hacer las conexiones
Saludo
PD: puedes revisar la continuidad entre los componentes


----------



## leop4 (Nov 16, 2007)

el circuito de los led es tipo flash porque hice uno parecido y ni siquiera me anda alguien ya lo hiso se los dejo aca aver si me pueden ayudar.
  8)     8)


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> el circuito de los led es tipo flash porque hice uno parecido y ni siquiera me anda alguien ya lo hiso se los dejo aca aver si me pueden ayudar.
> 8)     8)



Creo que el problema está en la resistencia o mejor dicho potenciómetro.

Probá conectándolo entre los pines 7 y 6 en serie.

Y no en paralelo como esta ahí.

el resto todo normal. el 6 con el 2, y el capacitor a tierra.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 17, 2007)

como en serie mas o menos asi:


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola amigos:

Aqui encontrarán todo sobre circuitos del 555

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html

Y hay mucho mas para ver.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 17, 2007)

no se si saven pero tengo un mouse chiquito,ese con la ruedita transparente que cambia de colores con un led, un dia se me ocurrio desrmarlo para ver los mouses opticos tenia un led con 2 patas y prendia de todos los colores azul con amarillo, rojo con verde, de todos y iba aleatoriamente . nose si me entienden. pueden creerlo solamente 2 patas tendre que usar un 555 o 556, aparte no encontre ningun integrado raro en el mouse tenia solamente el de la lente.Ahora la pregunta es como ago ese efecto.?¿?¿?¿


----------



## ciri (Nov 17, 2007)

Vos te referís al efecto de que un mismo led, prenda de varios colores?

Son led que cambian su color cuando les varias la frecuencia, si no me equivoco.


----------



## NostromO (Nov 18, 2007)

el problema chicos es que en el plano parece que dijera RESISTENCIA DE 8.8K pero en realidad es de 6.8k, ya lo porbe en las luces y esta del carajo! muy ben trabajo ciri!, no he probado nuevamente el de la sirena, saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 18, 2007)

NostromO dijo:
			
		

> el problema chicos es que en el plano parece que dijera RESISTENCIA DE 8.8K pero en realidad es de 6.8k, ya lo porbe en las luces y esta del carajo! muy ben trabajo ciri!, no he probado nuevamente el de la sirena, saludos



Gracias gracias.

si ese pequeño detalle de los números lo suele tener. pero como ya dijiste. es 6K8.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 18, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Vos te referís al efecto de que un mismo led, prenda de varios colores?
> 
> Son led que cambian su color cuando les varias la frecuencia, si no me equivoco.



si pero vos me decis el voltage como regulo la frecuencia? no me pasarias una pagina o un circuito para hacer ese efecto.grak


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> si pero vos me decis el voltage como regulo la frecuencia? no me pasarias una pagina o un circuito para hacer ese efecto.grak



Con ese pito de led's nunca trabaje, por eso dije "creo", lo que hace este circuito es una señal cuadrada, que no se si puede controlar el color variando su frecuencia.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 24, 2007)

Sirena con cuatro transistores
Sirena integrada de dos motivos (policial y bomberos)


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 24, 2007)

mmm el origen de esos circuitos no inspira confianza ops:


----------



## leop4 (Nov 24, 2007)

YouTube - Led Flashing

aca lo encontré y la verdad no me costo mucho buscarlo, tengo el led lo que no se es como se hace ese efecto sera con un pic...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> aca lo encontré y la verdad no me costo mucho buscarlo, tengo el led lo que no se es como se hace ese efecto sera con un pic...



No, es un simple led tricolor (Rojo - Verde - Azul) intermitente, solo hay que alimentarlo con 3.6v y él solo se encarga de hacer la intermitencia. En el interior tiene un circuito secuenciador.

Por si lo quieres comprar:

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=LED-95
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLU-5013022-led-tricolor-intermitente-tricolor-flash-led-pack-5-unid-_JM_

Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 25, 2007)

gracias li-on ya estoy saliendo a comprarlo..tanks


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 25, 2007)

hoy domingo?


----------



## leop4 (Nov 25, 2007)

jaja bueno mañana lo que pasa que me había olvidado que era domingo jeje


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

jajajaja ya me iba a mudar a Argentina 8)


----------



## ciri (Nov 26, 2007)

MM.. buenos leds..

Pero, hay algunos que se controlan.. no?

Digamos, lo dejo estático en el color que quiero!..

Se puede llegar a hacer?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 26, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> MM.. buenos leds..
> 
> Pero, hay algunos que se controlan.. no?
> 
> ...



Existen los leds RGB, que no son mas que tres diodos led (rojo - verde - azul) en un mismo encapsulado. Controlando por medio de PWM la intensidad de cada uno de los diodos se puede emitir luz en todo el espectro visible.

En esta pagina puedes ver sus características:

http://www.us.kingbright.com/spanish1/Cham.asp

Y en este video verlos en funcionamiento:

YouTube - LED Ambilight


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

Li-ion ahora empleas la opcion de los videos en todas partes jajajaja saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 26, 2007)

A. si si los conocía a esos, no sabia que estaban compuestos por 3 led's en un mismo encapsulado..

buena data..


----------



## yukardo (Nov 27, 2007)

Saludos.

Como veo ya han hecho un circuito para simular una sirena policial. Me gustaria saber como puedo hacer el de una ambulancia con el efecto de las luces y todo. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## avalos_lda (Dic 1, 2007)

hola miren tengo un problema soi novato en esto de electronica y se me pidio en la universidad hacer un circuito de una sirena y bueno encontre este post , el problema q tengo es que lo trato de simular en el multisim 10.0 y no me resulta aqui le mando el dibujo del circuito q lo copie a paint pq no se podia subir el archivo como archivo de multisim
si me pueden ayudar porfavor de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> A. si si los conocía a esos, no sabia que estaban compuestos por 3 led's en un mismo encapsulado..
> 
> buena data..



yo tampoco savia que existian led de 2 coloren en un mismo encapsulado jaja un dia desarmo un aparato no me acuerdo de que y encontre 3 leds prove uno de un lado y prendia verde lo prove del otro y prendia rojo agarre el otro lo puse y prendia verde lo di vuelta y prendia amarillo que bueno no tiene polaridad jej


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 16, 2008)

hola yo hice la sirena con 4 transistores que esta en la pagina2 o por ahi y funciono! pero tenes que mandarle el voltage justo sini se te queman los transistores


----------



## ragde62004 (May 13, 2009)

Hola, saludos, les cuento arme el de las luces y funciona perfecto, pero tengo una duda con el de la sirena pues en el ejercicio del experimento hablan de una resistencia 470kohm y en el plano aparece de 470ohm, lo arme con el de 470ohm pero suena como la corneta de un camion   y cuando oprimo el boton parece mas bien un silvato para perros, alguien me puede ayudar? gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (May 13, 2009)

tienes que variar o las resistencias, o el capacitor que valores les pusiste?


----------



## ragde62004 (May 13, 2009)

puse todo tal cual esta en el plano, con la capacitador de 0.01uF, resistencia de 8.8k, 120k, 470ohm, 220ohm, 10ohm, LM555, y el transistor 2N3904


----------



## SomeOner (Jul 3, 2009)

Aquie en Guadalajara ese se llama led tipo camaleon y cuesta 10 pesos mexicanos lo que es equivalente a 1 dolar de los e.u.
solo lo conectas y listo! parpadea infinitamente con esos colores


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola amigos, yo también arme una sinera con motivo policial, pero se escucha muy muy muy bajito... nada digamos, te tenes que pegar el parlante a la oreja, luego escaneare el esquema y se los pasare a ver que me dicen, la lista de materiales es...
1 parlante
1 suiche pulsador 
1 circuito integrado 555
1 transistor 2n3904
1 ceramico 0.01 MF
1 electrolitico de 1000 MF
1 resistencia de 1k
1 resistencia de 220 ohms
1 resistencia de 10 ohms
1 resistencia de 120k
1 resistencia de 6.8k
1 resistencia de 2.2k

Este circuito es de Curso basico de Electronica CEKIT

si alguien me puede dar alguna mano con estos datos, se los agradeceria chicois... un saludos y gracias...


----------



## thenot (Jul 18, 2009)

yo ice el de cekit y si suena muy bajo..... pero lo agrege un amplificafor con un lm386 (si no me ekivoko) del mismo cekit y sonaba bien fuerte....
Lo hice cuando saliamos a cazar conejos jajjajaj

Saludos!


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 19, 2009)

jajajaj ... si creo que hay un problema de amplificación, pero lo que amplifica es el 3904 y esta bien puesto y todo.. asique no se que puede ser.. igual de cekit hay muchas sirenas, el que arme yo no lo encontre por ningun lado en internet, y me lo dio mi profesor, y ahora estamos de vacaciones ... jaja un garron...

saludos amigo gracias...


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 30, 2009)

amigo el del generador de sonido no funciona, lo monte y volvi a montar y no cosigo nada, solo la resistencia de 10 ohms se calienta muchisimo y un sonido en el parlante que no parece nada, espero que me puedas ayudar, espero tu respuesta hasta luego


----------



## zezar (Ago 31, 2009)

con el ci 555 se pueden hacer eso ymas como semaforos que es lo mas sencillo 
hasta un temporizador digital o cuantico


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 3, 2009)

leop4 dijo:


> el circuito de los led es tipo flash porque hice uno parecido y ni siquiera me anda alguien ya lo hiso se los dejo aca aver si me pueden ayudar.
> 8)     8)



es un 55 configurado en modo astable esta todo correcto en el circuito llo lo monte en protoboard y circuito impreso y todo ok


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 28, 2009)

Bueno la cosa es la siguiente: en el coche patrulla que llevo la sirena tiene varios tono o modos de sirena, que se pueden convinar para conseguir mas modos todavia, pero no he visto aun ningun circuito que permita seleccionar entre esos modos sin tener que andar buscandolo al regular la frecuencia.
He pensado en un integrado para cargar los sonido y por medio de unos interruptores seleccionar cada uno de esos sonido.
no me hagais mucho caso porque no se si esto que comento se puede pero es que no tengo ni idea, otra idea que tengo es un reproductor mp3 con los sonidos y un ampli¿cual es la mejor opcion???
Un saludo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 28, 2009)

por ejemplo con un pic o picaxe se podria selecionar un sonido en particular o conbinarlos pero no es tan facil



saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Sirena con cuatro transistores
> Sirena integrada de dos motivos (policial y bomberos)


 
con 4 compuertas digitales y haces variacion de frecuencia ???
da para analizarlo, seguro se aprende algo nuevo

LSO CIRCUITOS INICIALES no son de sirenas ni nada, seguro que solo hace un tono.
para hacer sirena necesitas 2 555 y con uno de ellos necesitas usar esa pata quenunca usan (V. control) .
si alguno se pone a analizar la pagina esa que alguien puso en este tema , me refiero a *analizar lso circuitos , *No solo armarlos (consulten a su neurologo, para evitar un derrame, por que en general parece que con el 555 nadie gusta de entender).

si quieren un sonido que varie en frecuencia, como el primero que vi que hacia eso (una sirema de alarma) era un 555 que tenia una oscilacion baja, y su salida gobernaba a un segundo 555 que actuaba sobre su pata 5 haciendo que varie su frecuencia asi lograban un sonido variable.

sino , es solo un oscilador de una frecuencia (pitido) .
no da para mas, si ves un solo 555 es solo una frecuencia, salvo que un mago haya desarrollado algo fantastico.


----------



## DDESS (Sep 26, 2010)

Tengo una duda, que tipo de led recomiendas, tengo un modelo a escala de una coche y quiero usar este circuito, pero ya que veo que los leds ultrabillantes trabajan con voltajes diferentes, mi duda es si esto afecta, osea si el voltaje que llega a cada led es fijo, abria que cambiar los valores de las resistencias para su correcto voltaje ??? O Que tipos de led son los del circuito ( Ultrabrillosos, voltaje )?? Gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 22, 2010)

megasysfix dijo:


> amigo el del generador de sonido no funciona, lo monte y volvi a montar y no cosigo nada, solo la resistencia de 10 ohms se calienta muchisimo y un sonido en el parlante que no parece nada, espero que me puedas ayudar, espero tu respuesta hasta luego



Ese circuito lo sacaron del Cekit, lo probe con el Livewire y me explota la resistencia de 10 ohm, ni con una de 1 watt anda.
Me parece que todo lo de cekit (salvando conectar un led y una resistencia) viene con alguna falla y no se por qué  se aprovechan de mi ignorancia 
Ya me pasó algo asi con el proyecto del metrónomo.


----------



## nar6 (Ene 7, 2013)

Buenas! 

he estado montando un circuito de sirena de Policia (adjunto circuito) pero no se como hacer para que el barrido de la frecuencia sea variable entre 2s y 7s como indicava en la web (en inglés "The repetitive frequency sweep must have a period ajustable between 2s and 7s")

muchas gracias


----------

